# Dieckmann?



## Filthy_rich85

Hi guys,

I've just won a dieckmann rostmeister on eBay for an absolute bargain of 99p

Just wondering if anyone has used one and could offer some words o wisdom

PS - never roasted a single bean before


----------



## vintagecigarman

Sorry to rain on your parade, but 99p is probably about all it's worth to a serious coffee fiend. These used to be sold by Lakeland Plastics. They need specially treated greens as sold exclusively by Dieckmann, that have been de-chaffed in some way.

On second thoughts, at 99p it's probably worth the punt - you may be able to adapt in some way. Good luck!

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I have one, picked up by my parents...one of those "tom likes coffee, lets get him one" - luckily at a massively reduced price.

Haven't been able to roast anything drinkable yet hah. However, my suspicion is that if you know how to heat gun roast, then you should be able to make this work. Its just a heat gun and a rotating drum afterall. Throw away the beans that come with it immediately. They're mega stale. Use green beans from another source and use the machine outside so that the chaff blowing everywhere isn't a problem. I tried a 3rd batch the other evening. It certainly turned out better in looks, but I haven't tasted it yet. I'm determined to make it work haha. At the end of the day, it cooks the beans with a heat gun, so should be ABLE to roast properly, just not easily and probably not consistently









Just don't expect anything good - you'll probably be back to the drawing board quite soon. On the other hand, if you manage a reasonable roast, let me know your secret!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I thought I should update this post...

I've been using the Dieckmann with a reasonable amount of success (1st few attempts resulted in very burnt beans), I figured the trick is to be over cautious and keep a watch over the beans throughout the roast. I've been treating the guys at work to some good home roasted coffee and they haven't been disappointed so far.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

haha you're more skilled than I am









I only managed one reasonable batch, which was jailbreak. I don't know enough about what to listen for etc. Also, it seemed to be quite uneven.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I do find it hard to distinguish between first and second crack when the Dieckmann is set on a high(ish) heat setting so I dropped the heat slightly and don't leave the beans until I am happy with the result. A couple of times I've wanted a medium roast between 1st and 2nd crack but missed it so I carries it slightly in to the 2nd crack. Coffee still tasted great...


----------



## shiftywxm

I don't know if you are aware or not, but ebay has a seller who stocks Dieckmann beans. It's bcdcommercialsolutionsltd and here's a link to one of their auctions..... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIECKMANN-COLUMBIAN-GREEN-COFFEE-BEANS-/260913797562?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item3cbfac99ba


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Thanks, will check it out and maybe try some. Be interesting to see if they roast better than standard beans (with chaff)


----------

